# ViP722 Random Reboots



## spyz88 (May 19, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm new to DBStalk and new to Dish Network so bear with me please. Last Thursday I had Dish network come in to install the ViP722 and it was working fine. Everyday since then about twice a day the unit seems to freeze for no reason. I have to pull the power plug out and did a couple of other suggestions I read on here. 

I THINK that it is ventilated properly because I previously had a TiVo Series 3 in the same spot and had no issues with that. I also noticed that after it freezes the left side of the DVR is EXTREMELY HOT and the right side is ice cold with the fan running on full blast. I was thinking of putting the chill mat under it but that seems plain out stupid that you would have to Jerry Rig such an advanced piece of equipment. 

I called Dish and they said they would send someone out on Wednesday because they think there might be trees in the way, but that doesnt make any sense to me. I have no issues pixelating or with dropped out signals like with DirecTV. The reboots especially are annoying in the middle of the NBA Finals


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

spyz88 said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to DBStalk and new to Dish Network so bear with me please. Last Thursday I had Dish network come in to install the ViP722 and it was working fine. Everyday since then about twice a day the unit seems to freeze for no reason. I have to pull the power plug out and did a couple of other suggestions I read on here.
> 
> I THINK that it is ventilated properly because I previously had a TiVo Series 3 in the same spot and had no issues with that. I also noticed that after it freezes the left side of the DVR is EXTREMELY HOT and the right side is ice cold with the fan running on full blast. I was thinking of putting the chill mat under it but that seems plain out stupid that you would have to Jerry Rig such an advanced piece of equipment.
> 
> I called Dish and they said they would send someone out on Wednesday because they think there might be trees in the way, but that doesnt make any sense to me. I have no issues pixelating or with dropped out signals like with DirecTV. The reboots especially are annoying in the middle of the NBA Finals


Check and post your HD temperature reading...Low, High, and Average.
You will find them in the Counters.
Go to Menu >6 >3 >Counters
Once there, use the Page/Down on your remote to navigate to the HD Temp data.

You can also check your signal strength readings in Menu >6 >1 >1
Use a few different transponders for each satellite to obtain an average strength.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It could still be a heat issue. The receiver runs very hot and perhaps hotter than your TiVo did. Lots of people use laptop coolers or other types of fans to cool the unit. If it sits in the open there should really not be a problem but if it is enclosed in any way, additional cooling may be necessary.


----------



## spyz88 (May 19, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> It could still be a heat issue. The receiver runs very hot and perhaps hotter than your TiVo did. Lots of people use laptop coolers or other types of fans to cool the unit. If it sits in the open there should really not be a problem but if it is enclosed in any way, additional cooling may be necessary.


Yes I went ahead and put it on the laptop cooler. Seems to have cooled it down a bit. It reminds me of my MacBook Air LOL. The average temp. is 120 and the highest temp was 134.

I don't know if this is for another thread but why if you go to point dish then change the transponder for a higher signal it won't be the same when you exit then re-enter the point dish menu?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

When you enter the point dish screen the sat and transponder should be on the last channel you were tuned to.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

spyz88 said:


> Yes I went ahead and put it on the laptop cooler. Seems to have cooled it down a bit. It reminds me of my MacBook Air LOL. The average temp. is 120 and the highest temp was 134.
> 
> I don't know if this is for another thread but why if you go to point dish then change the transponder for a higher signal it won't be the same when you exit then re-enter the point dish menu?


Chuck is correct, it will be the last channel you were tuned to.

By your statement, Spyz, you may have a misconception of what you are seeing when you change transponders in the Point Dish screen.
Each transponder carries different channels from the satellite. You can view the different Orbital Locations, Transponders, and Channels *HERE*

Changing transponders, while in the Point Dish screen, does not change the strength of that particular satellite's transponder to your receiver, all it does is give you the signal strength reading of that particular transponder, and the channels being transmitted from that transponder.

The reason you should look at several transponders when trying to determine the signal strength of a particular satellite is, each transponder is different, and the average of several transponders will represent a more accurate overall signal strength for the satellite you are checking.


----------

